# 1990 Nissan 240sx help plz!!!



## Nate240SX (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a 1990 nissan 240sx vin JN1HS34P2LW103995...I need to fined out why when i giv it gas it boggs down before picks back up. it also has idle fluxuation when not in gear and wants to stall out...i changed my plugs and wires, fule filter and pump. plz if you have any idea y it does this plz email me at [email protected] ...plz i love my car and i want it to run and run right. if you have any idea what could couse this plz email me...Thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The bogging may be due to:
- Dirty air filter.
- Major vacuum leak in intake system.
- Bad fuel pressure regulator.
- Ignition timing incorrect.

The idle problem may be due to:
- IACV not adjusted correctly or is dirty.
- Sticking EGR valve.


----------



## Nate240SX (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you...i think its a pressure problem because after i changed the fuel pump my fuel tank does not have any pressure when i open the gas tank when before i changed it i had a lot of pressure...i have to change the gasket on the fuel pump because it exspanded itself so i had to cut it so it would fit but i gues i didnt seal the gasket well enuff...thank you for your help.


----------



## g james (Nov 2, 2011)

Nate240SX said:


> I have a 1990 nissan 240sx vin JN1HS34P2LW103995...I need to fined out why when i giv it gas it boggs down before picks back up. it also has idle fluxuation when not in gear and wants to stall out...i changed my plugs and wires, fule filter and pump. plz if you have any idea y it does this plz email me at [email protected] ...plz i love my car and i want it to run and run right. if you have any idea what could couse this plz email me...Thank you.


u might want to look at the intake, look for cracks holes, this can cause ruff idle slow get up and go.I am haveing the same issues with my 89 240sx. I was told by a mechanic when I took mine in to fix which I thought was timing issues, he said that this can cause ruff idle slow get up and go, poor milage etc. good luck and hope this helps you


----------

